# Wheel Paint Code



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Despair,

I have joined the kerbed wheel club and just clipped my 9 spoke alloy.

Can anyone please tell me the closest paint match for these wheels.

I have done a search and got all sorts of conflicting results.

It's not bad enough for a wicked wheels repair, I just want to touch it up.

Any ideas guys please?

(I am as sick as a parrot...gutted, gutted, gutted, because I have been so careful in parking up to to-night).

Thanks.

Baj.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

bajers said:


> Despair,
> 
> I have joined the kerbed wheel club and just clipped my 9 spoke alloy.
> 
> ...


Baj - Sorry to hear that - Did the same myself. Instead of having a crack yourself, have you thought about getting it done by Wicked Wheels? I just posted on G-Works' thread about it. Just a thought. Apparently the 9 Spoke Alloy paint is not easy to come by......


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Mat,

How are you doing. Long time no speak.

Yep, would def. go for wicked wheels if it was that bad, but it's just a couple of tiny chips, so doesn't really warrant professional help at the moment. It's just like a big spot on me nose though. My eyes are drawn to it everytime I look at the car. I know it's there but other people probably wouldn't :?

Just rang the parts department at the dealers though, classic quote:-

'Sorry we don't have wheel paint, but if I was you, I would leave it until after winter until it get's worse and you will have probably done the other wheels by then and then bring it in for all the wheels doing'

Bleedin' unbelievable. Where do they get these people from??

Anyone know if there is a close match from Halfords??

Cheers Matt and others.


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

See: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=26388&highlight=



hoTTdog said:


> It took a while but was wurth it in the end har har
> 
> I bought a can from Wurth's warehouse in Erith, just east of Woolwich for Â£14.28 inc VAT but you can also order the paint online. Have a look at www.wurth.co.uk in the catalogue under bodyshop & paintint/polishing. It's called *Lacquer Spray special silver 400ml* part number *0893 351 900*.
> 
> The colour matches my 6 spokes perfectly. I'm not sure about 9 spokes but maybe it's the same colour? Worth a try I guess. Oh, and be sure to check out http://www.audiworld.com/tech/ext43.shtml for tips on DIY wheel repair.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

andrew.p said:


> See: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=26388&highlight=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the 9 Spokes are different IIRC - Must be a way to find out somewhere........

Oh, and doing OK thanks B - Now that my wheels are no longer kerbed....


----------



## JimPat (Jul 30, 2003)

The colour is Avus. Get the paint from your friendly local Audi dealer.

I've done more kerbing repairs than anyone with just one wife should have done. Every time as good as new.

Cheers


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

JimPat said:


> The colour is Avus. Get the paint from your friendly local Audi dealer.
> 
> Cheers


Are there different 'Avus' paint types for body touch up and wheels?
I'm looking to touch in a couple of scratches on my recently acquired
'used' six spoke.


----------



## JimPat (Jul 30, 2003)

It's the same Avus touch up as used for bodywork.

It's a two-part pack (paint and lacquer) and costs around Â£11.00 from memory. I've used this for numerous patch repairs of scrapes of one to two inches in lengh and with a little blending in it's undetectable. My best finishes were achieved without using lacquer which I found to flake off despite meticulous preparation.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

If the wheel and body colour is the same Avus paint code then you will have difficulty getting touch up paint from an Audi dealer. They will happily sell you an aerosol can, or get their body shop to make up half a litre... but no small tubes of Avus touch up paint. Apparently it's a rare colour and no demand; except when you try to part exchange the car and the same dealer tells you the value is low because it's a common colour.

However, Halfords will make up a small pot of Avus using paint code LY7J. It's an excellent match for touching in small stone chips.

Interestingly my Vehicle Data sticker in the front cover of the service book shows paint no. as LY7J/LY7J ... perhaps body and wheel colour hence why its repeated. Luckily wheels are still perfect, but useful information for when the inevitable happens !

TJS


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's not just an Avus issue. My dealer told me they are dropping touch up sticks across the range after I asked about a Brilliant Red one .They said that I'd have to spray into the lid and use that. :?


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks guys, Avus it is then  .

I actually bought a touch up stick from Halfords on Sunday called 'Aluminium'. Not branded for a car or anything, just 'Aluminium' and it's not a half bad match.

Soon as I touched it up with a drop of lacquer on top though, it made it a lot darker and it was crap 

I would much sooner use this forum for advice rather than talk to the 'specialists'!!

Cheers.

Baj.


----------



## rally_chris (Jan 29, 2004)

Audi Avus Silver touch up paint part numbers:

Aerosol can: LLS OP6 Y7J @ Â£10.04+VAT

Touch Up Stick: LST OP2 Y7J

Interestingly my local Halfords could not reference Avus Silver or the Audi paint code.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Fellas
Avus wheel colour and bodywork are NOT the same
If you do a seach, I think Paul (the Guru) has posted on this before.
HTH


----------



## Chippyrich (Jul 27, 2009)

You could get your wheel professionally repaired by one of the many smart repair companies such as chipsaway at a cost of around £60 if you shop around ( more than one wheel would be significantly cheaper on a per wheel basis). They ll come to you and the job will be right. If you weigh up the amount of time you ve spent on this 'chip' already and add in the cost of touch up sticks £60 is cheap...


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

i used halfords audi aluminium silver and there lacquer done about three quarters of wheel
and it blends in very well so i will be doing my own in future.took about 2 hours .


----------

